# Eva thinks she's a cat!



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

I know I haven't posted in a while, but I just HAD to share this! 






I was letting Eva run around last night (with the doors closed and the cats shut outside the room, of course) and she just randomly decided to pick up one of the kitties' toys and run around with it... :shock: I've never seen her do anything like this before, lol... She likes to chew/tug on blankets and such, but stealing the cats' toys is definitely a new thing! :lol:

Maybe it's payback for all the times Ishii (one of our two cats) has jumped into her enclosure, messed up her litter, and tried to eat her food, lol. (I never, ever leave this room open to the cats if I'm not in here, by the way... so if a cat DOES jump in, I'm always there to immediately take care of it!)


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: how sweet, love the music and love how she stops when she hears you and then carries on when you back away, have you given her that toy now? Surely she's earned it hehe


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Pipkin said:


> :lol: :lol: how sweet, love the music and love how she stops when she hears you and then carries on when you back away, have you given her that toy now? Surely she's earned it hehe


Actually I haven't... I think I'm going to ask my friend in SC (where I bought it) to get me a few more of them... The one Eva was dragging around has been totally torn up by one of the kitties. (The yellow part was a stuffed ball, but now it's just a torn up fluffy bit with no stuffing left... It tends to shed little bits of yellow fluff too.) I'm not 100% sure that it'd be safe for Eva to play with unattended. I know I'd need to remove the jingle bell for sure... (That's how I found her playing with it... I heard the jingling and thought it was one of the cats!)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is too funny! Silly girl. :lol:


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

She does deserve it though! :lol:

I still can't believe she even picked it up. Usually she's all about finding things to crawl into/under - picking things up and carrying them around the room is new behavior for her.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol. That's quite adorable.


----------



## Bookgobbler (Aug 13, 2009)

that is just too cute! I love the music and how the few times you got too close she froze "they see me!" and then she continues on. I agree with the other comments, she deserves a toy of her own, all that work deserves a little something


----------

